# Young Archers Deer Hunting Contest Sign up Thread



## Ignition kid

Please reply on this thread if you want to be signed up for the Young Archers' Deer Hunting Contest.
I'm 1st.

Thanks & God Bless,
Clint


----------



## skulzhead

sign me up :shade:


----------



## MartinHunter12

PLEASE SIGN ME UP! Also thanks for taking charge :shade:


----------



## countryboy173

I'm in.


----------



## Ignition kid

MartinHunter12 said:


> PLEASE SIGN ME UP! Also thanks for taking charge :shade:


No problem!


----------



## Joe(y)

sign me


----------



## muzzyman1212

sign me up please


----------



## mathewsreezen15

im in


----------



## tannercollins10

sign me up


----------



## x-force hunter

I'm in.


----------



## 4hArcher

Sign me up please.


----------



## skulzhead

*teams*

when will we know what team we are on.


----------



## cali hunter

count me in!!!


----------



## LittleBucker

sign me up


----------



## PSE.Stinger

skulzhead said:


> when will we know what team we are on.


iam in. i think the teams should be made after sign up is closed so all names will be there to divid teams thats my 2 cent


----------



## Hoytmaxxis321

Sign me up


----------



## hunter14

I'm in


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94

Count me in


----------



## Ignition kid

The teams will be drawn by random. 
Here's the rules as follows and we'll compensate for different anumals such as elk, mule deer, and moose but' that's all we need to have in the contest because it's a deer hunting contest and not just a hunting contest.
contest starts when the member in the contest with the earliest season starts and the contest ends when the member with the latest season ends.
You can enter 1 buck and 2 does.
A doe is worth 75 points.
A buck is worth 75 points but if his rack scores more than 75 you can submit his rack score as his score for the contest.
The team with the most points at the end of the contest wins and we may see if we can get a prize so it will put a little more motivation into the contest, maybe some Trophy Blend Scents:shade:
You have to submit a photo of the deer and you have to be in the picture with it and your bow, oh the contest is BOW ONLY.
Other photos we will have to look over and see if it is legitable and really a true present kill, and the date of the photo taken needs to be on the side of the actual photo so we know it's not an old photo that you pulled out of nowhere. idk how many teams we'll have most likely alot btw it'sgoing as of the first day but we'll go from there. If you have any more questions please pm me so we're not flooding the signup thread with more questions that people submitting there names.


----------



## dutch07

sign me up!


----------



## MOhunter13

*Im in*

count me in!!!!


----------



## camofreak

I'm in


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76

im in.


----------



## N7709K

i'm in...


----------



## isaacdahl

I'm in


----------



## Indianayounggun

this is gunna be great im in for sure


----------



## BowBoy78

alright im in


----------



## BowHunter0905

Sign me up


----------



## Ignition kid

keep em coming guys!:shade:


----------



## TaylorDennis92

i'm in


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

im in...thanks!


----------



## archerykid13

I'm in.


----------



## Buck-Bomb

im in,sign me up


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

im in,sign me up man


----------



## browningRAGE

sign me up!


----------



## leecountyarcher

im in, sign me up, ill be killing one on august the 29th


----------



## Ignition kid

leecountyarcher said:


> im in, sign me up, ill be killing one on august the 29th


don't say so because you may be setting yorself up for failure unless you have one tied up to a tree.
But good luck to ya!:thumbs_up


----------



## need-a-bow

Im in. Maybe Ill get my first buck this year


----------



## bigbulls10

hey please sign me up


----------



## willculbertson

count me in its my third year i havnt got one yet but this year im feeling luck just bought my new bow


----------



## PSE Kid

sing me up.


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard

Im in.


----------



## x-force hunter

Just a reminder. You MUST be UNDER 21 years old to participate.


----------



## N7709K

x-force hunter said:


> Just a reminder. You MUST be UNDER 21 years old to participate.


just wondering why 21


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> just wondering why 21


because after that you're basically an adult and not a young archer.


----------



## bowsrfriends

Ad me in!


----------



## Ignition kid

Sign-ups are officially closed, I'll post a thread with the teams on them as soon as I can.
Clint


----------



## Ignition kid

Ignition kid said:


> Sign-ups are officially closed, I'll post a thread with the teams on them as soon as I can.
> Clint


dang-it, it won't let me close the thread, there isn't that option on it even though I posted this thread!


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard

if you thought i was over 21 im actually 17.


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard

if you thought i was over 21 im actually 17.


----------



## Ignition kid

CR-Hunt-Hard said:


> if you thought i was over 21 im actually 17.


I didn't, but we're just making sure that's all.


----------



## willculbertson

when do we get are teams


----------



## dutch07

willculbertson said:


> when do we get are teams


they are up now look for the thread


----------



## AJarcher

sign me up:thumbs_up


----------



## Austin Ogarek

i would like to join if possible season the season hasent started yet


----------



## Ignition kid

Austin Ogarek said:


> i would like to join if possible season the season hasent started yet


Okay you're on team 5 with me and AJ you're on team for.

Now just to let everyone know NO MORE SIGN-UPS! The sign-ups ended the 20th and I couldn't close the thread but that doesn't mean you can still sign up, so no more plus I gave a clear early reminder AND I can't work on it that much since I am currently on my way to Colorado and am using my grandfathers Droid to do this as of now until I get back on the 12th of September.


----------



## Dwill

Stick me on a team..i know im late but didnt see it till now


----------



## Ignition kid

I guess you're on team 2 just by guess okay I'll let ya pass but you're the last one.


----------



## Austin Ogarek

ok thanks


----------



## hurly64

Count me in.


----------



## bonecollector 3

Im in


----------



## bonecollector 3

IM in


----------



## apke95

I'm in


----------



## Ignition kid

hey guys WAAAYY too late for that contest, I will get another one up when it comes close to the deer season this year.


----------



## string snapper

I'm in


----------



## bow hunter11

I'm in


----------



## outdoorkid1

string snapper said:


> I'm in





bow hunter11 said:


> I'm in


This is last years tournement.


----------



## bow hunter11

outdoorkid1 said:


> This is last years tournement.


oo ok because i just saw that somebody wrote in it and it became bold black


----------



## arrowslinger 23

sign me up 
thanks for taking charge


----------



## archerykid13

It's the other signup thread arrowslinger.


----------



## outdoorkid1

arrowslinger 23 said:


> sign me up
> thanks for taking charge





outdoorkid1 said:


> This is last years tournement.


This is last years tournement.


----------



## arrowslinger 23

ohhhh


----------



## Austin Ogarek

sign me up well im in as soon as u open the contest again


----------



## outdoorkid1

Austin Ogarek said:


> sign me up well im in as soon as u open the contest again


sorry, contest has already started and I don't know if they can fill you in.


----------



## hunterGL

can i still sign up


----------



## BamaHunterr

can i sign up sstiill?


----------



## psc

im in


----------



## texas_bowman

Count me in

Mission Craze
Easton FMJ's 
Grizztricks
QAD Rest
Tru Glo Sight
Octane Rest


----------



## outdoorsman3

psc said:


> im in





texas_bowman said:


> Count me in
> 
> Mission Craze
> Easton FMJ's
> Grizztricks
> QAD Rest
> Tru Glo Sight
> Octane Rest


LOL, you guys are about 2 years late...


----------



## imgoinghunting8

sign me up.... please.


----------



## Ignition kid

sorry man, this thread was for the hunting contest that was like 2 years ago, well have one posted up eventually for this years, probably sometime in August.


imgoinghunting8 said:


> sign me up.... please.


----------



## Srongchoo

im in


----------



## kstrent13

count me in


----------



## Fuggysuggy

im in


----------



## Nickweaver16

im in!!! 

11 Hoyt Rampage 27.5 55lbs 
Easton N'Fused Axis 400 T3 broadheads


----------



## archerykid13

You guys are 2 years too late. This isn't this years contest.


----------



## sam1911

i wish i did that last year i got a 17 piont buck


----------



## DayneTrain

I'm in


----------



## bowhunter024

Is it too late to sign up?


----------



## darkclaw

Sounds fishy not much details thins dude might be a predator


----------



## darkclaw

sam1911 said:


> i wish i did that last year i got a 17 piont buck


 (achoo)sorry I'm allergic to BS


----------



## sixstringer4528

Count me in


----------



## outdoorsman3

this is the worlds worst idea ever, and its like 4 years old


----------



## onehandedwonder

Sign me up! What is it and What are the rules?


----------



## outdoorsman3

onehandedwonder said:


> Sign me up! What is it and What are the rules?


hate to burst your bubble man but your 4 years late


----------



## Wayne338

count me in!!!


----------

